

Oculus Thrift: How early investors had VR goggles pulled over their eyes. - mncolinlee
https://medium.com/p/3be042382856

======
greatdox
I had a Nintendo VirtualBoy, it was awful.

I tried other VR Goggles since then, and never were they any good.

Your brain gets all screwed up using the VR gear. For example your hand/eye
coordination changes to the VR world. You spend 12 hours in the VR world
moving stuff with your hands. Then you take a break to drink a soda and pour
it into your eye instead of your mouth.

The Oculus Rift is no different, and unless they address this issue there will
be lawsuits against Facebook as millions of people use it for 12 16 24 hours
at a time, and then in real life everything is messed up with their motor
control.

Some have joked the OR is nothing more than a Scuba Mask with two iPad Minis
on each lens. I think it is far more than just that.

